# 75g hob?



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

what would you guys recomend for a hob filter on a 75g that will house 2 reds and probably some other pygo?

It will be in addition to a peguin 200 (up to 55g). I was thinking an ac 110 or an emp 400. I can also temporarlily move a xp3 or eheim classic over to help the tank cycle.

I would liek to stick with a hob for price and this is going to be a cheap tank. 
Tank and stand- free,
cover egg crate-10$, 
Substrate -old sub from another tank-free,
heater and filter will be my only costs since im not really a fan of much decorations in a tank. Heating will be from probably 2 stealth heaters and filtration is to be determined. I have ac and i really like them becasue of their media capacity, versitility and gph so i am probably leaning to an ac110.

So any body have a better cheap filtration setup for a 75g that would be better then an ac110 and a penguin 200? 
I already have the penguin that i bought for like 5$ (return from big als- bought at reptile expo) so i may as well use it too just as a secondary filter.

Does anybody in canada know the price for an ac110 at big als? It is not on their website for some reason. I have a general idea, but not exact.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

there are obviously cheaper routes such as the marineland bio wheel filters, which i'm also a big fan of, but if i was looking for a hob to act as the main filter on a 75 gallon tank, i'd go with the ac110


----------



## eddiea1 (Mar 18, 2008)

Cheapest place for ac110 in the GTA is Dragon Aquarium. $65 give or take a couple of dollars. I believe at Big Al's their about $75.


----------



## KrBjostad (Jun 21, 2008)

I love the penguins and the emperor filters a penguin 350 would be enough especially since you already have the 200 on there


----------



## NegativeSpin (Aug 1, 2007)

The AC110 in my opinion was and is an engineering triumph. Possibly too good.... I can picture the manufacturer trying to find a way not to make it last 20+ years so they can sell more. The engineers were focusing on design and the MBA's were left out of the equation for the most part. But hey... Under the same token the same approach would have prevented two space shuttle disasters at NASA.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

AC 110

Thats what I would do.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

joedizzlempls said:


> there are obviously cheaper routes such as the marineland bio wheel filters, which i'm also a big fan of, but if i was looking for a hob to act as the main filter on a 75 gallon tank, i'd go with the ac110


Penguin and emperor are both made by marineland.
Ac are great filters since they are so versitlile rather then single media pads like on emps.

I agree with you negitive, ac are great and even better due to their simplicity. They are simple yet effective like eheim classic cannisters but hob.

Now i just have to find one to buy. I have noticed emp prices have dropped latly at big als so mayby ac prices have too?

How is penguin 350 compared to emp 400?


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

sean-820 said:


> there are obviously cheaper routes such as the marineland bio wheel filters, which i'm also a big fan of, but if i was looking for a hob to act as the main filter on a 75 gallon tank, i'd go with the ac110


*Penguin and emperor are both made by marineland.
*Ac are great filters since they are so versitlile rather then single media pads like on emps.

I agree with you negitive, ac are great and even better due to their simplicity. They are simple yet effective like eheim classic cannisters but hob.

Now i just have to find one to buy. I have noticed emp prices have dropped latly at big als so mayby ac prices have too?

How is penguin 350 compared to emp 400?
[/quote]
i usually just lump the penguin and emperor lines into one category, the marineland bio wheel filters, they are practically the same filters, the emps just have a higher gph rating and they have the spray bar that goes right over the bio wheel, personally, i don't notice much of a difference between the penguin 350 and the emperor 400 except the price.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Ok i though you were thinking that marine land filters and emps are different. Have you noticed sound from the emp biowheel. I dont use the biowheel on the penguin becasue it spins fine, however it flings water that makes noise even with the cover on it. Do the emp spraybars clog fast becasue i have heard they require cleaning or they will clog. Im assuming one every month or two cleaning of the spray bars could avoid this or do they clog that fast?


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

I have a penguin 350,AC70, and an AC50 on my 60g, the 350 works like a charm but it's SO LOUD and BIG, the AC70 is a beast, AC50 kinda sucks(impeller broke on mine but still works). From the older AC110's I've had I'd say its pretty much the best HOB ever created. I'm forever staying with ac70-110 for hobs from now on.

GO WITH AC110!!!


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

sean-820 said:


> Ok i though you were thinking that marine land filters and emps are different. Have you noticed sound from the emp biowheel. I dont use the biowheel on the penguin becasue it spins fine, however it flings water that makes noise even with the cover on it. Do the emp spraybars clog fast becasue i have heard they require cleaning or they will clog. Im assuming one every month or two cleaning of the spray bars could avoid this or do they clog that fast?


the emp is pretty quiet, although i don't notice much noise from my penguins either, i really tune out the noise from my tanks (i do have 8 tanks in the bedroom alone, haha). i usually clean the spray bar every couple months on the same schedule as i clean out the tubes on my magnums and i have never had a problem with them clogging.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

WorldBelow07 said:


> I have a penguin 350,AC70, and an AC50 on my 60g, the 350 works like a charm but it's SO LOUD and BIG, the AC70 is a beast, AC50 kinda sucks(impeller broke on mine but still works). From the older AC110's I've had I'd say its pretty much the best HOB ever created. I'm forever staying with ac70-110 for hobs from now on.
> 
> GO WITH AC110!!!


You should be able to pick up a replacement impeller at bigals for the ac 50 for fairly cheap.


----------



## MoJoe (Mar 5, 2008)

I've read that people have had success with this link to Dr. Foster's where they have mis-priced the AC 110 $44.99+shipping, great deal :

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod...3&catid=115

good luck


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

I ended up going with the ac110.
ac was 80$, emp was 70$ and the penguin was 45$, but i figured the tank would benifit from the large media capacity and the extra flow.


----------

